# John Owen on sectarianism...



## PuritanCovenanter (May 4, 2009)

I have begun to read John Owen's Biblical Theology. I am also reading Jeremiah Burrough's Gospel Worship. They are actually complimentary to each other as I read them both. I feel torn apart and rendered hopelessly undone in myself as I ponder what both authors are writing. 

Anyways, I wanted to post something from Owen concerning his thoughts on a sectarian spirit. Having studied and read a bit of history during the time of his life here on earth, I have grown to appreciate Owen the more. During his life he saw persecution upon the Church by the Government and the Church. He saw times of so called tolerance. And he definitely was a man of his times. He loved the Presbyterians, Particular Baptists, and Anglicans who had their differences theologically and ecclesiastically. He admired men from all of these camps. He saw that Christ used men from different backgrounds, areas, and schools. He loved the Church and tried to alleviate those who were persecuted. I love his spirit. So consider this when you read his thoughts on sectarianism.



> John Owen in his Epistle to the Reader
> Biblical Theology
> On Sectarians
> 
> ...



Walk in love brothers.

RMS


----------

